# The Drivers are the Problem NOT Uber



## NOVA_Rider (Nov 10, 2020)

I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can’t get a ride in a timely fashion.

I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.

I follow the news closely and came across this forum after searching Google for Driver complaints.

Drivers really need to get it through their thick skulls that all the problems are with them. Not Uber.

Uber is in a pioneering race to become the dominant market leader in autonomous ride hailing technology. They are up against incredibly fierce competition, and it will most likely be a winner takes all end game. Autonomous Cars are the future.

Drivers will be relics of the past.

Drivers that I talk to during my rides when we do talk often tell me about how hard it’s gotten. The low wages. How incredibly hard it is to drive a car!

They act as if they are entrepreneurs, they have this entitlement attitude that Uber should be grateful for their work.

Hellooooo. Uber is using all the drivers to eliminate the drivers. Becoming an Uber driver is of course a job where you will only get demoted. Pay lowered. Not raised.

They are simply building their brand and trying to maintain their share of the market and leader in the economic space until they can go full AI and have no drivers at all.

Drivers don’t expect tips. You get paid. Waiters make $2.00 an hour. Of course you tip a waiter.

You get at least minimum wage which is just fine. Drivers need to stop acting like we owe them something.

I never tip drivers. Never. There’s no point. I’ve asked other friends who use Uber or Lyft and we all agree there is no reason to tip you. You get paid more than enough doing a job anyone could do.

You drive a car. Wow!

Rating drivers I always give 3 stars if it was a good ride. 3 means “good”.

Id say about 1/3 the time or maybe 1/2 it’s 2 stars. Sub par.

If your car stinks or I don’t like your music or you make me late 1 star.

4 stars or 5 require amazing service. Like very very rare. Lexus or Mercedes. Dressed in Suit or all black. White glove treatment.

I’m just sick of drivers go on about how hard it is. It’s not hard. Hard is getting my MBA at 29 while working full time for a Consulting Firm in DC and at the same time applying for Senior Consultant positions at the BIG4 firms. Which I did and I got.

That’s hard and that’s worth $230,000 a year salary after bonuses.

Driving a car is something anyone can do. It’s a McDonalds job.

I just really needed to rant I’m sick of hearing all the complaints. If it’s terrible go do something better.

seriously.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Sheeesh, what a *****


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Reddit is not a college degree.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice troll!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mods i am sorry. 
Somebody in here is a real POS ! TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




My dry cleaning is more important then the troll poster


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Hope you get hit by autonomous Uber car and are unable to ride again. The end


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


New sockpuppet.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


You do 10-12 rides a week???

Well **** me freddy that certainly invalidates the professional opinions of all the drivers that do that many rides A DAY. 
You are literally the ****wit that tries to tell their heart surgeon how heart surgeries are done.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Has an MBA, but not enough sense or know-how to keep up a car and navigate it thru the streets of DC. Says anyone can do it, yet he or she just can't get it done and has to rely on others. LOL! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I just really needed to rant I'm sick of hearing all the complaints. If it's terrible go do something better.
> 
> seriously.


Sick of the complaints? Take a bus.
In your MBA program, they would call this a "win-win".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Troll.

Don't believe your claims of MBA status and income claims.

Seems ************** and down rate drivers trying to put food on the table for their children and maintain a leak proof roof over their heads.

If your claims are accurate, seems you are a fortunate son who has been provided for by loving parents who do not realize what an entitled son of a ***** that they reared.

By the way, why are you trolling on reddit?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> New sockpuppet.


This sockpuppet is probably the same troll who's used a shitload of screennames and babbles the same thing with every one of them; "the problem isn't Uber, the problem is the drivers".


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Hi five? Look everybody, this big headed fellow makes $230,000/yr and is obviously gracing everyone with his lack of general knowledge regarding rideshare.

I'm gonna bet your pax rating sucks.

Just the FYI, drivers arent guaranteed ANY wages in the majority of markets.

Uber BLACK will get you that top quality service in a Lux car. Anything else and you get what you get. But at 230k/yr you should be able to afford the high-end treatment you feel deserving of.

And people working at McDonalds get a W2. Rideshare requires vetting, business operating expenses, being tax savvy and a great deal of mental patience and aptitude to deal with the occasional dick pax who goes out of their way to treat others inhumanely. Why not post that firm you work for? I mean what company would possibly get upset about a highly paid employee making ignorant statements in public?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Drive your OWN DAMN CAR !

ITS " SIMPLE" RIGHT ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Says the person who still lives in his parents basement, doesn't drive because he got a DUI, and the only reason he got his MBA is because Mommy and Daddy paid for his college 😅😅 sort of hard to believe that someone so ignorant got such a high college degree🤷‍♀️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## ToyotaCamry894 (Nov 11, 2020)

Roadmasta said:


> Hope you get hit by autonomous Uber car and are unable to ride again. The end


he wont be able to successful sue as they will still be deciding who is legally liable ........ if sometime in 20 yrs autonomous cars are allowed to roam the streets on their own.One of the big issues with autonomous cars right now and for some time as well as the fact that autonomous cars cant avoid humans as well as a human driver can as our movements are too variable....



NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


maybe all wages and salaries should be allowed to fluctuate to any level so that anyone with the ability to do it at the lowest cost could get the job.i support that,then we could all get employed as long as you are willing to do the job at the lowest cost and have the ability to do it.I'm sure there are lots of people willing to do a job they are qualified for but willing to accept less pay


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Says the person who still lives in his parents basement, doesn't drive because he got a DUI, and the only reason he got his MBA is because Mommy and Daddy paid for his college &#128517;&#128517; sort of hard to believe that someone so ignorant got such a high college degree&#129335;‍♀


He should PAY HIS STUDENT LOANS !


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I'm just sick of drivers go on about how hard it is. It's not hard. Hard is getting my MBA at 29 while working full time for a Consulting Firm in DC and at the same time applying for Senior Consultant positions at the BIG4 firms. Which I did and I got.


Driving is hard? Driving is not hard. Even a bear can do that.

Getting a job at a Big Four firm is hard? Getting a job at a Big Four firm is not hard. Even a bear* did that!

* Big Four accounting, not consulting, although back then they weren't fully split off yet.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Seeing as how single-post new member troll account are out of control, I would suggest that new members should not be allowed to create new threads before hitting 10-20 posts. :thumbup:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> autonomous ride hailing technology


Welcome to the forum. If you hang around a post make a point to remind readers you are a customer (pax) and not/never a driver. There are a few here, but after a fashion they 'forget' to add that detail. Makes a difference how serious you are taken in threads, least those that are clearly driver threads.

Now, to your one point. Forget about it, never happening. No City or County is ever going to approve Uber et al to have a driverless vehicle 'getting' passengers.

Or no time soon. Maybe a few decades now when we have a true AI; not the want-a-be who couldn't pass the Turing test.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nice troll!


It wasn't really even that nice. 
Averageperson and driversaremean 
both have a much stronger trolling hand....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


1. If you're trolling, I give your attempt 3* out of 5*. Average at best. Really you need to step up your game.

2. If you're not trolling then, as V.P. Cheney said so eloquently, GFY. I can see this being legitimate as the D.C. area has more entitled ****s like this per-capita than any other area in the country.

3. Regardless of whether you're 1 or 2 I fervently hope and pray that I've Shuffled your ass before. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is there a sock exception for the 'be nice to new members' rule? Asking for my puppy. 

Since i was gone for a month, my sock radar is quite broken.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It wasn't really even that nice.
> Averageperson and driversaremean
> both have a much stronger trolling hand....


I'm firmly convinced they're the same person.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> I'm firmly convinced they're the same person.


Could be im firmly convinced 
all 3 of them have the smell of penises on theyre breath too


----------



## Minux (Aug 27, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.


Drive 12 hours/day just only for 1 week in Downtown and Suburbs. Then open your mouth and talk if you understand risks and expenses and statistics Mr. MBA !


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I agree with OP.

Drivers are grossly overpaid and they don't deserve trip info.

In fact, Eats customers should have an entire week to rescind tips, so they have time to fully digest the meal and come to regret their purchase.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

What did the OP say that is incorrect?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I agree with OP.
> 
> Drivers are grossly overpaid and they don't deserve trip info.
> 
> In fact, Eats customers should have an entire week to rescind tips, so they have time to fully digest the meal and come to regret their purchase.


Maybe go back and read the original post. You will see it has NOTHING to do with uber eats and that the OP is clearly a rideshare pax.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Maybe go back and read the original post. You will see it has NOTHING to do with uber eats and that the OP is clearly a rideshare pax.


OP is CLEARLY a troll


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Yet another useless thread via a useless single-post troll account of a useless sock, wasting electrons and magnetic particles.

All those in favor of deleting (NOT merely locking) this thread say AYE! &#129306;


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> Uber is in a pioneering race to become the dominant market leader in autonomous ride hailing technology.


No, no they are not.

Uber is the only company with technology that has a confirmed kill. So no, they don't now how to do anything.

Some unknown small startup is going to win the race, not some giant beuracratic sloth like Waymo or Uber.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

You are a grade A+++++ clown. I guess they didn't teach you any human decency in those mba classes. I hope autonomous cars do arrive soon and rides cost 3 times as much and see if you still take uber 10-12 times a week &#129313;.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Never criticize anybody until you've walked in their shoes for a thousand miles.

With the upcoming economic slump, you better hope you could keep your job or you will end up driving for Uber and you will see for yourself how difficult life can be.

I am an HR Manager with an MBA (graduated Magna Cum Laude) and I occasionally drive for Uber to understand the plight of these workers.

I know a practicing doctor and a computer engineer who drive for Uber.

Talk is cheap. Why don't you try driving before passing judgment on people less fortunate than you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberDerrick said:


> I occasionally drive for Uber to understand the plight of these workers.


sorry, I read that and all my diet snapple in my mouth spattered all over my screen.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sorry, I read that and all my diet snapple in my mouth spattered all over my screen.


Mmhmm


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Yet another useless thread via a useless single-post troll account of a useless sock, wasting electrons and magnetic particles.
> 
> All those in favor of deleting (NOT merely locking) this thread say AYE! &#129306;


no votes, you lose


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sorry, I read that and all my diet snapple in my mouth spattered all over my screen.


Glad I made your day.&#128521;


----------



## Arg (Mar 5, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


If anyone here sounds like an entitled **** its certainly you.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't do rideshare, and nor will I. But here's my take:

I read the OP's opening post. Usually when someone 'post and run', it's a troll. See, that's not what a sensible, logical person does. If they want to convey their thoughts, they might respond in a manner that's well thought out and sensible, which the OP failed to do and is somebody that can't handle rebuttals from others, which is another reason why they 'post and run'. And I highly suspect that this particular person that started this thread probably is an ex-Uber driver themself that actually was burned by the company, (as in deactivated or is completely unhappy with the decreased wages, maybe which they were relying on for income.) Now, I do believe some things mentioned we're very accurate with autonomous in the future, which it really is.

However, when someone writes something as bitter as the OP did About how they 'hear nothing but complaining', I don't believe them, Especially when it's full of hyperbole as the OP's post is. I think this person fabricated a lot of things in this post about what they do for a career, they feel the need to mention their income, there's no reason to establish 'Your career' if you want to complain, which has no reason to be mentioned in this thread. You have to be careful with the Internet, it's an elusive tool that people (Just like the OP did) use as leverage to lie to take out their frustrations and anger, because no one else will listen to them, thus Result them feeling the need to belittle others by somehow interjecting something about their 'financial wealth', which probably doesn't exist at all. Like I said, anybody can say anything they want on the Internet and it doesn't mean it has any validation.

I also wouldn't be surprised if the OP has multiple accounts, where the monitoring every post being written here on another account other than 'Nova_Rider'.

OP, I know you're reading this post, you failed to really distinguish your thoughts with way to many lies. If you would've taken the time not denigrate others and actually projected your thoughts in a more well-balanced, honest way, your post probably Would have more (Well some) substantiality, which in your your case, it does not.

Also, I also can't imagine being so bitter that you have to come onto the Internet to rant and complain in one post and run, you must be a really angry person, which that's no way to live, and I certainly wouldn't want live my life on a daily basis like that. [But then again, I suspect there's more going on here than what the OP is actually telling everyone.]


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> You have to be careful with the Internet, it's an elusive tool that people (Just like the OP did) use as leverage to lie


Is that true? Bear can be rather credulous about such things.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Is that true?


Indeed Jon.

The Internet can be a projection tool that creates illusions and F.U.D. It's easily manipulated through statements that have no, to little or some validity, other than using leverage for the sake of hiding or masking the nature of the _true_ reason behind someone's intentions "_About such things." (<- _Vague here, being you didn't elaborate on 'things'.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> I don't do rideshare, and nor will I


here to chat?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


May you experience the worst case of covid-19, yellow fever, jaundice, Montezuma revenge, meat sweats, you scum sucking piece of #2


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


If anyone can do it then why are you not driving?

Until you have driven those like you, well you will never understand what it is like for us drivers!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I call troll.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Says the person who still lives in his parents basement, doesn't drive because he got a DUI, and the only reason he got his MBA is because Mommy and Daddy paid for his college &#128517;&#128517; sort of hard to believe that someone so ignorant got such a high college degree&#129335;‍♀


I think I agree with you. I think he's making a lot of the stuff he says up. Anybody can write a fake self-reported CV online. I smell a troll too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> no votes, you lose


RECOUNT.
I WANT A RECOUNT!

Russia and Twitter interfered in the election, and my computer updated right after I voted and the observer is asleep ...


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

DeadEndRoad said:


> May you experience the worst case of covid-19, yellow fever, jaundice, Montezuma revenge, meat sweats, you scum sucking piece of #2


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oooo... The troll is a Consultant, huh? Well... That pretty much says it all. Next!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


He raises a few good points ( I say only a FEW ) other than that. . .. .

I am sure this guy falls into the entitled, I hope I never get, know it all moron , speaking of subjects he knows nothing about. I mean just because you use your toilet doesn't mean you know all the way it functions, problems that can occur in that process, or how to fully install one although the subject matter that it deals with is the same as contained in this post.

oh yeah and just to be petty ( as that post was)

**** off asshole


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Sorry your dad didn't love you. Maybe part of the reason you're so angry is because you hate your soulless corporate drone job. Try to enjoy the next three decades of drudgery by telling yourself you'll retire early.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Try to enjoy the next three decades of drudgery by telling yourself you'll retire early.


hey now: I worked over 3 decades AND retired early. Same company, too. It can be done, but one would should never follow the advice here to achieve it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.





NOVA_Rider said:


> Drivers don't expect tips. You get paid. Waiters make $2.00 an hour. Of course you tip a waiter.
> 
> You get at least minimum wage which is just fine. Drivers need to stop acting like we owe them something.


That's the problem. We DON'T get paid at least minimum wage.


NOVA_Rider said:


> I never tip drivers. Never.


You'll tip a waiter, but you won't tip someone else providing customer service to you? You're a sorry pissant.


----------



## ravenx25 (Oct 15, 2015)

I agree with everything you said and I think that when You get out of your uber you should spit in the drivers face and tell him what scum he is...

Is the OP kany west or Scott disick?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Mar 11, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Well your MBA failed you if you only make 230k a year. And a quick FYI for your dumb ass, uber is selling their autonomous sector. So please keep reading your daily news in the back of a stinky ass uberx because you can't afford to order a black suv daily and have a personal driver. Oh 1 other point, you shouldn't tip your waiter if you think driving a car takes less skill then asking what would you like and writing it down and then handing you food. They don't cook it, they mostly don't serve it and they sure as hell don't clean the tables. Maybe your too smart to think on a small scale... who knows. But please at 29 is a joke. Had it at 25. Schmuck.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Drewsnutz said:


> Well your MBA failed you if you only make 230k a year.


Yeah, might as well just drive for Uber if you're gonna make that pittance.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Mar 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, might as well just drive for Uber if you're gonna make that pittance.


Guess school is free now. He is in debt over 250k to start. 230k takes home 135-150 max. An Uber driver takes home 80k if he was full time working the 60 hrs this guy would have to with a salary like that as they would be dealing with large accounts. If not more. So 50k more a year with 250k less debt. Thats 5 years of making the same take home as his poor, idiot, degraded full time uber driver. Look up nyc and d.c. Uber drivers and they make high 5 to low 6 figure incomes full time.. now you tell me how is he soo much better?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey. Got to admit.. much of what is says is true. Truth hurts sometimes. His BS about tipping makes him a ******bag though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Drewsnutz said:


> now you tell me how is he soo much better?


so aim to be a RS driver vs having a career? Yeah, ok.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> so aim to be a RS driver vs having a career? Yeah, ok.


While obviously being a rideshare driver is better than having a career, it is good to have a backup plan in case you get deactivated. I don't look down on the OP too badly for having to use an MBA instead of being a rideshare driver.

Not everyone is cut out for this line of work.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


I'm out here driving ,playing Russian Rulet with my life driving people around so I can keep the lights on. You use Uber because you don't feel like driving. Really? I never expect a tip and they don't come that often, but the funny thing is the people that can least afford to do it end up tipping because they understand. Seems to me you might take a look at your own entitled ass.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> While obviously being a rideshare driver is better than having a career,


better in every way but pay, right? &#129300;


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


GTFOH


----------



## Karla Smith (Nov 29, 2020)

Nova be my rider or im giving u the 🥾


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

Navigating through this thread is like making your way through a salt marsh with all the uberlings tears.


----------



## Joyfulubergirl (Dec 2, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


You really are the problem. Take a cab


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


You're a psycho. You and the rest of your sock accounts.

Get a life and find something worthwhile to piss and moan about.



Jarl Varg said:


> Navigating through this thread is like making your way through a salt marsh with all the uberlings tears.


A salt marsh with a turd floating around in it.

P.S. You're the turd.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> It wasn't really even that nice.
> Averageperson and driversaremean
> both have a much stronger trolling hand....


Honky Tonk too. I think Honky and driversaremean are the same person. Averageperson is someone different. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

mch said:


> You're a psycho. You and the rest of your sock accounts.
> 
> Get a life and find something worthwhile to piss and moan about.
> 
> ...


The Salt Queen makes her grand entrance into the thread.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight. You're a "consultant" -- IN DC -- and you think DRIVERS are the dispensable ones here? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

You're killing me &#128514; Why the **** did it take you 7 years to get a 2 year degree? Were you limited on bandwidth and had to pace yourself with the University of Phoenix classes?

Oh, and welcome to UP.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Let me get this straight. You're a "consultant" -- IN DC -- and you think DRIVERS are the dispensable ones here? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> You're killing me &#128514; Why the **** did it take you 7 years to get a 2 year degree? Were you limited on bandwidth and had to pace yourself with the University of Phoenix classes?
> 
> Oh, and welcome to UP.


Consultant = I got fired


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

"Uber is in a pioneering race to become the dominant market leader in autonomous ride hailing technology. They are up against incredibly fierce competition, and it will most likely be a winner takes all end game. Autonomous Cars are the future."

He clearly has never used the GLITCH FREE APP...…


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


You should print this and let every driver you get read it before each trip. Then buy a nice pair of walking shoes.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Couple of things. I believe Nova troll is apparently a disgruntled Uber driver & blames competing Uber drivers for taking their business & causing him/her to fail at Ubering. Thus, his/her repressed rage at drivers. Projection.

Pretty obvious anyone making $230K wouldnt waste their time trolling uber drivers. Nova is most likely in a lower socio economic class & clearly ashamed of it.

I make $105K/yr at my regular job working from home, own 2 cars (1 is brand new), speak 3 languages fluently, have a dual bachelors in business & spanish. I do uber part-time mainly so I can get out of the house (covid lockdowns in Socal have closed gyms & other social venues) and make some extra cash & for adventures. I also get to explore new areas and learn shortcuts etc. And guess what, I value and appreciate ANYONE who works & tries & puts in an effort whether its McDonalds, Uber, janitor, garbage man, VP or CEO.

Its called values, integrity, work ethic. Even if by some odd chance you say who you are, youre surely the poorest person Ive ever 'met'.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


 Drivers ignore this guy, I'm a frequent passenger also, and most of us Do not feel this way and understand that especially due to covid most of your earnings have taken a hit. Even though I live in a city of 2 million people it is caused a huge supply and demand issue, I have a hard time even finding an Uber past 10:00 p.m. Anyways to the previous poster Your automation fantasy isn't going to come true for another 10 to 20 years, go toot your own horn somewhere else about your achievements good grief man


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Samman said:


> Consultant = I got fired


Based upon my experiences on this board, consultant = self-aggrandizing, utterly full o' the shit.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Driving all day is hard especially in DC (where i drove 18 months full time) which was rated worst traffic in 2018. Its at least top 5 normally. 
I never let anyone know how much I was really making which was $75k, but that was doing ALOT of hours, pursuing every promotion, and tips helped. Also not enough sleep (also never told pax I was driving them around on only few hours sleep)
I had a passenger whose 22 year old son was using his car to do Uber/lyft and even he would come home exhausted.
You're not JUST SITTING THERE like one pax I had said. You're constantly focusing on: avoiding an accident, taking the best route, keeping the pax happy, is my phone gps working or was there a rainstorm and it flakes out,, figuring out where to go next to get the best fare - what are the latest Uber/lyft promotions, finding somewhere to go to the bathroom.
Even driving on a road trip on wide open highways is tiring.
Sitting almost all day in a car is TERRIBLE for your health. There have been drivers who've ended up with serious health issues.
Driving your car all day is terrible for its health too . Had alot of tire and brake issues. Always get road hazard coverage. If nothing else it guarantees you WON'T have tire issues (Murphys law)
I do food delivery now and get tipped on almost every ride.
Seems like people value food over someone getting their body SAFELY and efficiently from one place to another or is it just because they are like you - a GEN Y Bother moron who thinks he doesn't need to tip when someone has provided a service.
THAT IS THE ESTABLISHED SOCIAL CONTRACT. THIS AIN'T EUROPE (where its included in service peoples salary)
i get out and run to pickup and drop off food so its better healthwise and no pax stress, still gotta keep foodies happy. Its still exhausting and traffic overall is not even that bad where I'm at now.

I drove a couple of waitresses on different trips in DC and we had a long conversation including how much tips they got and they stiffed me for a 45 minute ride all the way downtown to their job where THEY LIVE OFF TIPS!?! UNBELIEVABLE!

I hope someone writes a nice AI program to replace your ass and don't think it can't happen.
They've already replaced some functions in stock brokerages with AI.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Hey troll.. bored me to tears w your novel. Glad u found us u cheap friggin bstard. Just my guess....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

e. m. control said:


> Hey troll.. bored me to tears w your novel. Glad u found us u cheap friggin bstard. Just my guess....


Hell yea!!!


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


You are going to find very little sympathy here



NOVA_Rider said:


> Rating drivers I always give 3 stars if it was a good ride. 3 means "good".
> 
> Id say about 1/3 the time or maybe 1/2 it's 2 stars. Sub par.
> 
> ...


Well. Aren't you just a massive c***

You need to readjust your thinking. 5* is for an average, pleasant ride that got you where you are going. Rating 3* drags our ratings down enough for out to affect our ability to even drive and earn a living.



NOVA_Rider said:


> I'm just sick of drivers go on about how hard it is. It's not hard. Hard is getting my MBA at 29 while working full time for a Consulting Firm in DC and at the same time applying for Senior Consultant positions at the BIG4 firms. Which I did and I got


Oh. You are one of those. How does it feel to be able to treat people like servants now?



NOVA_Rider said:


> That's hard and that's worth $230,000 a year salary after bonuses.


No. It isn't. People like you are far too overpaid for what you do. Management consultants provide very little benefit to society overall. Your main job is to convince your client you are necessary, when you mostly aren't, in order to keep those billable hours rolling in.

I would hope your bosses read your post because they would realise that your thought process would provide even less value to their clients than your average management consultant, of which it sounds like you most definitely aren't.



NOVA_Rider said:


> Driving a car is something anyone can do. It's a McDonalds job.


That's not what's hard about it you muppet. That you have talked to so many drivers and still don't understand what makes the job hard shows that you probably paid someone to do your MBA assignments. By the way, having an MBA isn't anything special these days. They are a dime a dozen.

You definitely have one of the essential attributes for being a management consultant: a complete lack of empathy.


NOVA_Rider said:


> I just really needed to rant I'm sick of hearing all the complaints. If it's terrible go do something better


I bet you typed that without the least sense of irony didn't you.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Either this poster is green as grass, or a troll. I'm tending towards the troll idea.


----------



## KuroYuki (Feb 20, 2020)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Driving it's Just like McDonald job.
But only PROFESSIONAL Driver are Able to listen and have patient to deal with all kind of riders.
Make Riders feel like in home 

You sounds like a dumb. You talk like it's all driver's fault when Uber wants to take 50~70% Profit especially for 1~3 mile ride. It make no sense most driver get short ride only gets 3$ EACH RIDE and Uber gets 4$+ It's a joke now.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KuroYuki said:


> You sounds like a dumb.


Said the person who said this...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Said the person who said this...


I gave the poster the benefit of the doubt, if you notice the name it looks like English may be their second language. Anyway I understood it no matter how grammatically incorrect it was.

I have posted some pretty stupid sentence structure here myself. And I know better.&#129300;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I think we can confirm troll/sock...


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> He should PAY HIS STUDENT LOANS !


They're going to be forgiven.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

montecristo said:


> They're going to be forgiven.


I hope not.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

?????

Why? Are you one of those nothing for free, people?

I believe Community College should be paid for like high school.

More employment, less crime, and the program pays for itself through new taxpayers making more $$.

A lot of people scream "nothing for free". 

A mindset that I don't understand.

What do you think H?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, who are you directing that to?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> um, who are you directing that to?


You. Sorry should have used your full handle.

Your pretty reasonable, so I asked what you thought.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Your pretty reasonable, so O asked what you thought.


I think you got me wrong, way wrong. Let me help.
I don't think students loans should be forgiven. Restructured with lower interest rate and better payment terms, sure.

You ask why? What about all the parents who saved their children's whole life; the kids who got every grant or scholarship they could. Had job(s) during college AND avoided any loans. Should they get some totally free cheese just like a 'forgiven' loan student would? that's my issue.

I opened a 529 account the day I got son's social security number. Made a sizable donation and then made monthly contributions. He's 12, the fund is six figures now. If somebody is to get a loan forgiven (which is a taxable event, btw) then the gov can make a sizable donation to my son's 529 to makes us even steven.

Now what is the thread topic here, I forgot?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I think you got me wrong, way wrong. Let me help.
> I don't think students loans should be forgiven. Restructured with lower interest rate and better payment terms, sure.
> 
> You ask why? What about all the parents who saved their children's whole life; the kids who got every grant or scholarship they could. Had job(s) during college AND avoided any loans. Should they get some totally free cheese just like a 'forgiven' loan student would? that's my issue.
> ...


I tend to agree. With interest rates at almost zero right now re-establishing payment plans and making it for. easier some people make it through the first few years after college.

Desperate, I came up with a plan that didn't require student loans. I left Texas where nothing is free. Not even education, moved to Los Angeles California, work for 6 months. After I became a resident I applied to LA City College.

LA City College in the 70s cost $3.50 per semester for a student ID and you had to pay for your own books. LACC was smart so they only bought paperback books. So I was paying $6 instead of $60 for books.

After I got my associate's degree in computer science I moved on to a company that offered free education. I let them make me an MCSE. I went to work for Cardinal Health who offered to an educational program and I turned that MCSE into 2 degrees.

I never paid a dime other than the $3.50 ID card and the books at LACC.

Was there a master plan?

Nope, just a mouse in a maze.

I didn't eat any more Government cheese after I left Texas for sure.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, who are you directing that to?


Hunter?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I think you got me wrong, way wrong. Let me help.
> I don't think students loans should be forgiven. Restructured with lower interest rate and better payment terms, sure.
> 
> You ask why? What about all the parents who saved their children's whole life; the kids who got every grant or scholarship they could. Had job(s) during college AND avoided any loans. Should they get some totally free cheese just like a 'forgiven' loan student would? that's my issue.
> ...


Not suggesting this, but it's reality.

If a future government decided to eliminate student loans with federal or state funds, someone would be the last to pay into the old system.

Yes it would seem unfair, but during a transition, not everyone is satisfied.

May not happen in our lifetime. Hell we have no idea the US will turn out.

Kurt Vonnegut may have been right in his last book.

He stated that America will probably never be the country we hoped it would turn out to be.

I hope it not greed and the way it used to be, that hold it back.

We had slaves, we slaughtered Native Americans, amoung a myriad of other things.

A line is always drawn.

The past doesn't matter, we cant change that.

What matters is NOW. The threshold of change.

Tomorrow is when we find out how we did now.

The past is gone.

So sysyems of milking parents and students to make the 1% wealthy will most likely disappear eventually.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Not suggesting this, but it's reality.
> 
> If a future government decided to eliminate student loans with federal or state funds, someone would be the last to pay into the old system.
> 
> ...


That book is a masterpiece. He spoke here (where he'd also been an Artist in Residence) during that book tour. Lots of people were upset at what became one long, beautiful, angry digression at the speaking engagement. He, in my mind, is one of the greatest 5 or 10 American authors.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> That book is a masterpiece. He spoke here (where he'd also been an Artist in Residence) during that book tour. Lots of people were upset at what became one long, beautiful, angry digression at the speaking engagement. He, in my mind, is one of the greatest 5 or 10 American authors.


Great man with an incredible mind and a way of putting what he was thinking on paper that no one else had.


----------



## ShereeT (Dec 20, 2020)

No, I don't think he is a Troll. I think he is a "SNART". He has more of the characteristics of a man that thinks so much of himself that he will sit in the bathtub, let'er "rip" and then will bite the bubbles.


NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


I have been sitting here after reading your post in disbelief that anyone could be so arrogant, self-righteous, and judgemental. But then I read it again and all of a sudden, I then KNEW what it was you were suffering from and I must say, it was a relief to understand and let go of my resentful feeling. It all made sense.

Different people on here have called you a "Troll" but I am afraid they might be mistaken. I am convinced that what it is you are suffering from is that you are actually a "SNART". Fortunately, It is quite rare to find a person that is a Narcissist and also a "Snart" . I am sure I have NAILED IT but in case only you and I really know your secret, I want to share the definition with my other drivers so they might understand and consider the source.

You see my fellow Uberer's, Mr. OP could not help himself when he wrote all those nasty things in his post because again, he is a "Snart". A "SNART" is the worst form of Narcissism. It is an extreme case and quite rare. (Thank goodness) You see, "SNART'S" or OP, in this case, holds himself so above everyone else that one of the typical "tell, tell" signs of this ailment is that they will start off their days (Everyday) by only taking baths. Why you might ask. Because this allows him to sit in the tub and force gas out of himself allowing him to then bite the bubbles it makes. For this reason, he then proceeds through the rest of his day with only the foul taste of his own gas or (shit some may say) thus, feeding the narcissism inside of himself but also causing him to have to write nasty things like this post. It makes him feel on top of the world. It is actually pretty pitiful because I am quite sure he is aware of his sickness but in the event, he is not, perhaps he will read this reply and can now go and seek medical attention because IF this continues to go untreated "Eyesrectitus" may sit in and then he is domed, It is fatal! That is where he will develop a line running from his eyes to his arsehole and it will give him a permanent shitty outlook on life. He may already have it but I hope he seeks medical attention, it is serious!


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

ShereeT said:


> No, I don't think he is a Troll. I think he is a "SNART". He has more of the characteristics of a man that thinks so much of himself that he will sit in the bathtub, let'er "rip" and then will bite the bubbles.
> 
> I have been sitting here after reading your post in disbelief that anyone could be so arrogant, self-righteous, and judgemental. But then I read it again and all of a sudden, I then KNEW what it was you were suffering from and I must say, it was a relief to understand and let go of my resentful feeling. It all made sense.
> 
> ...


Weird sexual fetish you are possessed by. Seek medical help.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm pretth sure we just witnessed a sock being born.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I'm pretth sure we just witnessed a sock being born.


I have a suggestion for an avatar for our new member.










Newborn socks.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Most customers are extremely selfish rude childish and ungrateful..They look down on you/us.It's customer's like Nova that made me realize I should keep a log book of addresses I don't want to return to. The other night we had a bad snow storm and a whole bunch of them popped up looking for rides you can screw me a couple times but eventually I Will remember you!

Except the job, see the address hit cancel!


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

Tnasty said:


> Most customers are extremely selfish rude childish and ungrateful..They look down on you/us.It's customer's like Nova that made me realize I should keep a log book of addresses I don't want to return to. The other night we had a bad snow storm and a whole bunch of them popped up looking for rides you can screw me a couple times but eventually I Will remember you!
> 
> Except the job, see the address hit cancel!


You lucky to drive in their neighborhood be grateful.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Jarl Varg said:


> You lucky to drive in their neighborhood be grateful.


Lol k



Tnasty said:


> Lol k


It belongs to friends and family who own cars. I'm just picking the ones up that don't or can't.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ShereeT said:


> No, I don't think he is a Troll. I think he is a "SNART". He has more of the characteristics of a man that thinks so much of himself that he will sit in the bathtub, let'er "rip" and then will bite the bubbles.
> 
> I have been sitting here after reading your post in disbelief that anyone could be so arrogant, self-righteous, and judgemental. But then I read it again and all of a sudden, I then KNEW what it was you were suffering from and I must say, it was a relief to understand and let go of my resentful feeling. It all made sense.
> 
> ...


I have to be paid to read posts that long with no page breaks.


----------



## Ggehl (Apr 12, 2019)

NOVA_Rider said:


> I am a very frequent Uber and occasionally Lyft customer. I use Uber roughly 10-12 times per week, and Lyft only when I can't get a ride in a timely fashion.
> 
> I simply prefer not to drive and do not like the metro in DC.
> 
> ...


Sorry your life is not hard, hard is volunteering for military service being paid 24/7 365 days a year for less then 1$ an hour then to have your colon removed because you were shot in the abdomen and receive 900$ per month.

aside from that AI will never 100% replace drivers and the first human driver free uber delivery that kills someone Uber and the like will be gone from the lawsuit.


----------



## ShereeT (Dec 20, 2020)

There is no way to delete a post once you have posted something on here? I was really disgusted by this jerk and I was just trying to add a little humor but now am having second thoughts and would rather delete it and can't find where that is possible.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ShereeT said:


> There is no way to delete a post once you have posted something on here? I was really disgusted by this jerk and I was just trying to add a little humor but now am having second thoughts and would rather delete it and can't find where that is possible.


Nope. You coukd ask a moderator. But they tend not to remove content unless it violates the TOS.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ShereeT said:


> There is no way to delete a post once you have posted something on here? I was really disgusted by this jerk and I was just trying to add a little humor but now am having second thoughts and would rather delete it and can't find where that is possible.


You have a few minutes to edit posts, but it's not long.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I hear my mother's voice now, think before you speak😅


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I hear my mother's voice now, think before you speak&#128517;


Do not worry, I have proven that there is room for both my feet to be in my mouth.

Do watch out for the spelling and grammar Nazis.

Never give them a break.
It's OK to misspell or misspeak on a forum.

It's fast, fluid conversation.

Those that make a big deal about spelling or grammar dont get that part.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Do not worry, I have proven that there is room for both my feet to be in my mouth.


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;hey me too! And still have room! &#128526;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;hey me too! And still have room! &#128526;


Years ago I learned I could walk and talk with both of my feet in my mouth, in a corporate meeting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Years ago I learned I could walk and talk with both of my feet in my mouth, in a corporate meeting.


Being 'escorted out' by security is not the same as 'walking.'


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Being 'escorted out' by security is not the same as 'walking.'


Freaking laugh out loud!

I helped carry a exec VP over our shoulders to his room 15 minutes away.

He didn't remember a minute of it. People piled onto the story. He had 60+ helpers as the story went around. Reality: there were 6 of us......

When you have a drunk on your shoulders, people will get out of your way!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

If any drivers know this guy quit picking him up. I believe he might be from northern virginia. Nova means northern virginia area


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Alantc said:


> If any drivers know this guy quit picking him up. I believe he might be from northern virginia. Nova means northern virginia area


Love posters that don't read the posts, before they post.

The threads morph.
Replying without reading is not cool.


----------

